# Outfeed table workbench



## woodworkingdrew (Dec 29, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone has made a workbench the same height as a table saw and used it for both a bench and an outfeed table. I dont have room to build a stand alone outfeed table and would like to option to attach the outfeed table to the TS then disconnect it for storage purposes. Thanks!


----------



## ryguy (Apr 27, 2010)

I will tell you what I use- an old drawing table that artists used to use before everything went digital. I can move it around the shop and use it for a multitude of things and it can raise and lower in addition to tilting. It really works great for me.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I built a rolling cabinet that I can double as an outfeed table …


It works pretty well … the one thing it lacks (for obvious reasons) is a set of grooves that match the miter tracks on the saw.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

My outfeed table is attached to my saw, but my workbench is just below it in height so it works as an extended outfeed surface.

When I get my sawstop, I'm building a workbench/outfeed table for it. The only disadvantage to a workbench that doubles as an outfeed table is that it needs to be cleared off when you need to use the table saw.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Here's an outfeed table/workbench with storage that is also portable. I chose to have the height of this unit about 7/16" below the height of the table saw top thus eliminating the need for miter slots. No issues and works well for me at this height.


----------



## InstantSiv (Jan 12, 2014)

I have a similar setup as kdc68. My workbench is on casters and sits 1-1/4" lower than my table saw. If I need an out-feed table I wheel it behind the saw and put a 3/4" sheet on the workbench along with a 1/2" sheet on top of that.


----------



## woodworkingdrew (Dec 29, 2013)

KDC- that's a spiffy looking setup you have there. I would have no use for the drawers but I like the top design. Is that malamine? Also I really like those faster wheels, mind sharing where you bought those? Thanks


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Andrew*...the top is made up of 3 layers of 3/4" MDF and I have HPL (high pressure laminate) on both the top side and the underside. The wheels are Workbench Castors from Peachtree Woodworking. If you click on the attachment in post #4, it will take you to my project. I have details on everything there. But if you have more questions just let me know, I'd be happy to help


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes, I have - workbench works fine as outfeed table. Using portable table saw on locking casters stand. I went with 35" high.

Considering a small workshop may have a router table and/or assembly table/cart and/or miter saw stand and/or planer stand and/or workbench and/or drill press/stand and/or other rolling cart, it seems totally inefficient IMO that one would add an outfeed table to the space.

Now, adding a good 2-channel 100+W stereo amp with aux cable and medium to big speakers (for adequate 'soundstage' depth) would also be efficient - for your audio enjoyment.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Sounds awesome. The dust would never settle on my shop if I had that setup.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

Sure have. I'm a big fan of multi use to make the most of my space. My table is a a top with vices and the legs were made out of 2×6" and I used a forstner bit to put holes in the bottom. I inserted adjustable leg bolts in so I could adjust the height. I match that to the height of my table saw so it is just below the height of the TS top. Works great.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Everything in my one car garage is on casters or mobile bases except for the outfeed table/work bench.

Here are links to my stuff. Maybe you will find some inspiration.
Good luck.
Mike
 
New work bench









Mobile workstation









 
Adjustable height work table/router table


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

That is pretty darn handy alright


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Here's mine and the video where I show more of it.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Mike, the mobile workstation is pretty cool. I like the top configuration.


----------



## KDO (Oct 26, 2010)

I too am in a double car garage for my shop and have limited space. I have a 4'x8' work table that sits directly behind my TS and is used as an outfeed table when needed. It is about 3/4" below the level of my TS so a sled or miter will move straight onto the table without the sled's runners getting hung up. 
I love the setup. In a small space, it makes great use of the available space.
It sits with the 4' side next to the TS, so the long side gives me a good workspace.
Mine is free standing and is not attached to the TS so if I need to move my TS sideways or backwards, I just loosen a couple of locking casters and move the saw. 
(Edit). Hmmm…I just saw the date of your post. I guess I'm a little late. Hope you got things figured out.


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

I dont have a picture of it completed. the white area is the router table to the right of the saw. the brown is a solid core door for an out-feed assembly table. the unfinished wood is a planer that flips upright and the brown area is the out feed for planing as well. it is set up so the out-feed is the correct height to avoid snipe. there is a lift like an appliance lift for the 6×48 sander. it stores under neath. all one cart with casters but I use two inline destaco clamps to prevent movement when in use.


----------



## tomclark (Feb 16, 2010)

My out feed table is an old junk table I've had for 30 years. It serves both the table saw and band saw. It's also used as a painting table and a place to store large items under it. (It is the only open storage in the shop.) The out feed table does not have to be attached to the table saw, and having it a bit lower than the band saw still works fine to catch long parts being cut.









No matter how large or small your shop is, every cubic inch should be put to work. Good shop cabinets double your space. My shop air cleaner serves as a machinery stand, and the empty spaces in it are filled with drawers. I have no machinery stands with wasted empty space under them. When you look at shop photos, see how much space you can spot that is unused and could be put to better use…


----------



## jsuede (Jan 18, 2015)

+1



> Now, adding a good 2-channel 100+W stereo amp with aux cable and medium to big speakers (for adequate soundstage depth) would also be efficient - for your audio enjoyment.
> 
> - redSLED


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I built the one for my saw. It works great for an optional work table and is also on rollers. It also has a place for my very large sled (the shelf below the top). The top is 1-1/2" thick and there is plenty of storage drawers.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Tom:....I every so often I have to go back and look at your shop…It is one of the best set-up shops I've ever seen. You have everything arranged so good, and convenient….Your storage cabinets are great, and you take advantage of every inch of useable space…..It is a stellar shop, and one I admire…...

Charles (aka helluvawreck)....I also went back and looked at your new shop…first time I've actually seen it since you've moved in and arranged all tools, cabinets, machines, etc…...Yours and Toms are my favorites to look at….


----------

